# Dotmod Petri V2 RDA



## Yiannaki (11/4/16)

Any vendors receiving stock of this in either authentic or clone versions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (11/4/16)

Lungcandy should have some


----------



## Yiannaki (11/4/16)

Frostbite said:


> Lungcandy should have some



nope. Seems they are out of stock at the moment


----------



## Vapington (11/4/16)

More en route

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis (13/4/16)

More stock has been ordered. Just waiting for the supplier to get their stock levels up a little. 

Will let you know as soon as it lands.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv (9/8/16)

Hey @Maxxis, please let me know too. I'm after a blue one and am looking for an excuse to pop in to the store


----------



## Cobrali (9/8/16)

Vape cartel jhb has stock on blue and gold: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect.../new-colours-petri-v2-rda?variant=23044333827

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Maxxis (9/8/16)

Gold in stock at the moment. Mechs and RDAs will be back next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv (10/8/16)

Cobrali said:


> Vape cartel jhb has stock on blue and gold: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect.../new-colours-petri-v2-rda?variant=23044333827



Thanks! I checked and the online store says it's out of stock when I choose the blue.

It seems like there's a big batch coming in soon so I'll wait a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (10/8/16)

spiv said:


> Thanks! I checked and the online store says it's out of stock when I choose the blue.
> 
> It seems like there's a big batch coming in soon so I'll wait a bit.


Haha..sorry blue was sold out..they only have gold and black left

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxxis (23/8/16)

Black, blue and red back in stock at www.lungcandy.co.za

Also have matching mechs to go with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv (23/8/16)

@Maxxis, don't you know that VapeCon is this weekend? 
Who am I kidding? I'll pop into the store tomorrow to pick up a blue one. Keep it safe for me.


----------



## Maxxis (24/8/16)

spiv said:


> @Maxxis, don't you know that VapeCon is this weekend?
> Who am I kidding? I'll pop into the store tomorrow to pick up a blue one. Keep it safe for me.



I don't make Vape budgets easy hey. Haha. See you soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv (24/8/16)

Thanks for the Petri and the chat today @Maxxis. I should get some time tomorrow to set it up. What an amazing piece of kit. 

Oh, please bring 2x 4 battery cases to VapeCon for me. Forgot to pick those up when I was there.


----------



## Maxxis (24/8/16)

spiv said:


> Thanks for the Petri and the chat today @Maxxis. I should get some time tomorrow to set it up. What an amazing piece of kit.
> 
> Oh, please bring 2x 4 battery cases to VapeCon for me. Forgot to pick those up when I was there.



Awesome meeting you. 

Will arrange to get some to you at vapecon. Look for anybody wearing a Lung Candy cap. Will make sure it's there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

